# 30% Battery Boost for Existing Manufacturers



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

That would put the Nissan Leaf at 100 to 150 miles range and the Volt to 55 miles or so. Can't wait to see this tech over the next ten years. I honestly thing the lithium cars are equivalent to the first smart phones.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Jason Lattimer said:


> That would put the Nissan Leaf at 100 to 150 miles range and the Volt to 55 miles or so. Can't wait to see this tech over the next ten years. I honestly thing the lithium cars are equivalent to the first smart phones.


Shouldn't take 10 years once they get the formula right - should be more like a year. The "secret" to this one is that the current (pun intended) process for making LiIon cathodes includes "painting" a substrate with carbon "stuff" (e.g. it isn't a solid carbon cathode). This goop would simply replace the current carbon slurry with a silicon slurry - thus they could start "making" these batteries simply by replacing the "paint" used in the process. Similarly, the paint should be no more expensive than, and potentially even cheaper than, the current "paint."


----------

